# Goodman GMS furnace



## GoodmanHVAC (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi, I have a Goodman GMS 90703 BXAA furnace in my house. Last week I turned the thermostat on heat for the first time this year and it worked fine for 2 days. Then suddenly the heater shut off, the air blower stayed on and the error code was 6 blinks (open rollout).

I did some basic troubleshooting, checked the fuse on the control board (it is fine), reset the rollout switches, powered the gas pump on and off and same for the entire unit.
After that, the error code changed to 4 blinks (open high-limit). 

Last year, I had the open high limit error at the beginning of the winter, so I jumped the switch and let the furnace on for 30 minutes - under observation; and once I reconnected the switch, the furnace worked fine for the entire winter.

So the other day I jumped the high limit switch again, but this time the furnace won't ignite. The igniter won't go on at all. Also, the error code changed back to 6 blinks, "open rollout". 
It's interesting to note that the air blower goes ON as soon as I power the unit on, even with thermostat in OFF position.

I called a technician and he measured all the "low voltages", seemed knowledgeable, and said that in his opinion I should replace the control board, for which he asked $ 300.

Before I go ahead that way, can anybody help here?
Thank you very much.


----------



## Jeffh (Nov 6, 2016)

Funny things happen when boards go faulty. The tech isn't out to lunch considering replacing it. The part does cost around $200. I've also never heard of a high limit opening prematurely. The blower running unnecessarily is something that keads me to the board.


----------

